

The Wireworld computer - emillon
http://www.quinapalus.com/wi-index.html

======
advisedwang
I tried the java demo and the wireworld computer (not the applet) crashed...
the whole display, all of the bcd converter, and 90% of the registers and bus
got stuck in electrion head/tail mode. The "ERROR" in the left hand side "BUS
ERROR" was lit up too!

